# Does any one here use supplements ?



## GINGERNINJA (Feb 16, 2009)

Does any one here use supplements ( whey protein , ZMA n such ) to aid in their training? If so which ones? 
And how much benefit do you think they give you ?
Thanks


----------



## Phoenix44 (Feb 19, 2009)

My teenage son uses whey protein.  He's trying to build some muscle, and sifu told him he's just not eating enough (that's true), and he's not taking in enough protein to allow him to build anything.  Everything I've read says that when you're trying to build muscle, you need about twice your body weight (Kg) in grams of protein each day (eg, if you're 70 kg, then you need 140 grams of protein daily to build muscle)  But it's too early to give you any assessment of whether it's working for him or not.

But scientifically, it makes sense.

I also have some friends who swear by whey protein--they claim it decreases their fatigue and muscle pain after training hard.


----------



## mozzandherb (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a thread that has already been started about this topic

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72974


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> My teenage son uses whey protein.  He's trying to build some muscle, and sifu told him he's just not eating enough (that's true), and he's not taking in enough protein to allow him to build anything.  Everything I've read says that when you're trying to build muscle, you need about twice your body weight (Kg) in grams of protein each day (eg, if you're 70 kg, then you need 140 grams of protein daily to build muscle)  But it's too early to give you any assessment of whether it's working for him or not.
> 
> But scientifically, it makes sense.
> 
> I also have some friends who swear by whey protein--they claim it decreases their fatigue and muscle pain after training hard.



I dont know know metric but i go 1lb body = 1gram of protein to maintain that weight adjust according to you goal

Example:

Im 255 and i want to go down to 220-230, so i would drop my grams per pound to 225 as a mid number, this is a little unhealthy as you may drop the weight to fast or counter act you weight loss and actually cause you body to break down muscle to get the nutrients. so start small start at 250 or 245 grams per pound

on the flip side, if you want to gain weight up the protein, but dont do it to fast as your body will just store it as fat

B


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will occationally use Hydroxycut for like a 3 week period to help loose weight but thats the only thing I use(ed).  I will use it like every 6 months or so if I feel I'm gaining weight.  As for supplements to gain muscle, no.


----------



## girlbug2 (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't really call it a supplement, but I have noticed that my training gains intensity when I increase my caffeine about 1 hour or less beforehand.


----------



## searcher (Feb 20, 2009)

Whey protein, No-Xplode, multi-vitamin.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 20, 2009)

*Every day, plus I do eat food.  As we get older we need to supplement.

(2) Glucosamine & Chondroitin 1.5g       Joints
(4) Bromelain 500mg                                 Joints
(4) Hyaluronic Acid 100mg MSM 900mg Joints
(1) Daily One multi vitamin & mineral supplement 
(1) Bausch & Lomb eye vitamin & mineral supplement for eyes
(1) Ginkgo Biloba 120mg 
(2) COQ10 with omega-3 fish oil 60mg
(4) Fish oil, Super EPA Cardiovascular support 360 EPA 240 DHA
(2) Pycnogenol 30mg Vascular support/ Inflammatory support 
(2) Vitamin C with rose hips 1000mg
(2) Saw Palmetto Extract 160mg      Prostate health
(2) Super odorless Garlic With Hawthorn extract & cayenne 

(2) Alpha Lipoic Acid 600mg           Antioxidant
(2)L-Carnitine 500mg transfers fatty acid groups for energy
(2)L-Arginine 1000mg urea metabolism & excretion/ DNA synthesis

Mix together in the morning and drink.
Olive oil
Flaxseed oil
Walnuts
Pumpkin seeds
Whey protein isolate
2% Milk 8oz
1 raw egg
½ half banana 
½ kiwi


*


----------



## geezer (Feb 22, 2009)

By the way, what are the latest views on Creatine to support _strength training_ (not building for bulk)? Does it just bloat your muscles with water, or does it do some real good. And what about side effects? Anybody have experience with this stuff?


----------



## geezer (Feb 22, 2009)

seasoned said:


> *Every day, plus I do eat food.  As we get older we need to supplement. *



Damn. If you live to be 100, I'd really hate to see what your list will look like!


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 22, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> My teenage son uses whey protein. He's trying to build some muscle, and sifu told him he's just not eating enough (that's true), and he's not taking in enough protein to allow him to build anything. Everything I've read says that when you're trying to build muscle, you need about twice your body weight (Kg) in grams of protein each day (eg, if you're 70 kg, then you need 140 grams of protein daily to build muscle) But it's too early to give you any assessment of whether it's working for him or not.
> 
> But scientifically, it makes sense.
> 
> I also have some friends who swear by whey protein--they claim it decreases their fatigue and muscle pain after training hard.


 
It is not always about protein. There are plenty of guys who were in prison that ate a lot of vegetables and got some beef when they could, which was not very often and in tiny amounts.

They avoided bad meat like pork bacon sausage pepperoni ( pork byproduct ) and hot dogs. Smart move.

They just ate beef turkey chicken or fish when it was served but for the most part it was plenty of vegetables fruits cheese and milk orange juice and water.

The prisoners don't take steroids or none of that GNC stuff yet they are big and strong from exercising all day and plenty of rest and water for their muscles.


----------



## Stonecold (Feb 22, 2009)

When I used creatine my strength went threw the roof. muscle size incressed. I got a lot tighter. The only SIDE-EFFECTIVE was muscle cramping when I didn't drink enough water. I use a B complex , cal-mag supplement & omega 3-6-9. everyday.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 23, 2009)

geezer said:


> By the way, what are the latest views on Creatine to support _strength training_ (not building for bulk)? Does it just bloat your muscles with water, or does it do some real good. And what about side effects? Anybody have experience with this stuff?


it will put water weight on you but it works. i recommend it only on days with weight training. some people will tell you to use it all the time to keep it in your body, while you will see greater gains by doing this, i find it to be stressful on the joints.

but to answer you questions it is great. the muscle gain is entirely dependent on you workout. if you work max weight to gain massive size then you will, if you work to tone and gain lean muscle... than you will. the creatine is there to just help you to recover quicker and push your self harder.

i highly recommend taking it with a NO2 complex, like this. i use this and it works great. PM me for some discounts

B


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 23, 2009)

searcher said:


> Whey protein, No-Xplode, multi-vitamin.



Just some advice but be careful with this. there was a huge article about BSN the manufacturer of NO-Xplode about the form of creatine they put in it to be utterly useless, this may have been changed or found to be false but just letting you know.

B


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 23, 2009)

i drink 12 generals.

dont know what it is, but i like it.


----------



## Dao (Mar 3, 2009)

redantstyle said:


> After years of not using any supplement other than protein powder, I decided to see what the buzz about the new creatine product was about as I had heard from numerous friends about strength and size gains from it.  I decided to give in and try it for a month, how harmful could a creatine product be?  Well, it cost me $650 in medical bills to find out.   After three weeks of using it I had a routine physical and full blood test which discovered that my liver function was 10X normal meaning that my liver was working overtime cleaning some toxic crap out of my body.  After a liver ultrasound and several other expensive tests later, the only possible cause remaining was the creatine product.  Although I didn't go to the expense of having the product itself tested for toxic impurities, I'm convinced they are there.  Anyway, shame on my for not listening to my own advice!  BTW, because of liability concerns I am not going to name the product so don't ask - suffice it to say that it is one of the very popular products.



source: 

http://www.scoobysworkshop.com/supplements.htm

I would think twice before taking supplements.  Food is always better than taking any supplements!


----------

